# powering up issue



## aruiz76 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a series 2 540 40 hour unit and it is stuck on the welcome screen. is there anything I can do? I have been at this for over 2 days and it is stuck on the "WELCOME powering up" 

this is a non hack unit and if hacking will fix it please let me know what I can do. Thanks!!!!will try anything !!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

likely your hard drive has failed.
You can get a new drive and an image from ptvupgrade.com and be set good as new again.


----------



## aruiz76 (Jan 2, 2006)

cool. thanks !!! will try. do the hard drives come with an image or I have to look for one?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

buy a HD from your favorite retailer then get an instantcake iso image.


----------

